# Neil Morrissey's Risky Business



## warrenlw63 (3/11/08)

This looks interesting.

Here

Checking the usual sources. No seeds.  

Warren -


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (3/11/08)

Holy crap!

"In the first episode, Morrissey and Fox seek advice and opinions from a number of ale enthusiasts. They include Peter Dowdeswell, who holds 309 beer-related world records. Dowdeswells feats include downing a pint in 0.45 seconds, drinking another while standing on his head and, most impressively, polishing off 90 pints in under three hours."

That Dowdeswell guy should be pushing up the daisies  

Hope we get to see the show here sometime. Could name their pub "Bob the Builders Boozer"

C&B
TDA


----------



## np1962 (3/11/08)

Currently downloading Ep1
Will get it up somewhere and let you know.


----------



## warrenlw63 (3/11/08)

More From the Independent.

They get a lot of their advice from Paul Theakston of Blacksheep Brewing fame.  

Warren -


----------



## raven19 (3/11/08)

90 pints in 3 hours sounds a bit unrealistic... or maybe im just not the drinker i thought i was!
= 1 pint every 2 minutes.

I would certainly pay to see that effort!


----------



## np1962 (3/11/08)

Have uploaded this torrent here.
Will seed for a short time..... if others will do the same.

Nige


----------



## Bribie G (3/11/08)

They should rename it 'Andrew's Ministry of Beer'  

Damn my good computer is offline due to its DLink getting fried in a power cut and I've been on the Acer six hundred bucks after cashback laptop for the last few weeks and I don't think it's up to torrents but I'll give it a go.

edit: 5.00 pm QLD time, just downloaded Bittorrent and got it working and it reckons I should have the show in three hours, I'll drink to that (heads for garage.....)

c'mon seed yer bastards seed .... B)


----------



## np1962 (3/11/08)

Two grown men bathing in beer... a good start.


----------



## samhighley (3/11/08)

Perhaps someone could give a heads-up if this show appears on Australian TV?

I'm thinking it'll maybe turn up on UKTV on Foxtel first?


----------



## Doc (3/11/08)

NigeP62 said:


> Have uploaded this torrent here.
> Will seed for a short time..... if others will do the same.



Awesome Nige.
I will happily reciprocate. Getting about 90kbs, so will be seeding in < 2 hours.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## cdbrown (3/11/08)

Peter is my new hero
http://www.peterdowdeswell.com/Some-of-my-world-records


----------



## mwd (3/11/08)

Wonder how many episodes in the series.

Just started DL will seed no problem using Utorrent.

only aussie peers and seeds online ATM


----------



## np1962 (3/11/08)

Tropical_Brews said:


> Wonder how many episodes in the series.
> 
> Just started DL will seed no problem using Utorrent.
> 
> only aussie peers and seeds online ATM










DOCUMENTARY: Neil Morrissey's Risky Business 
On: Channel 4 (104) 
Date: Tuesday 28th October 2008 
Time: 22:00 to 23:05 (1 hour and 5 minutes long) 

Men Behaving Badly star Neil Morrissey and his best mate, chef Richard Fox, have a dream: to open up their own pub and micro-brewery, produce their own beer and then get it into every supermarket in the country. There's just one problem: neither of them has ever brewed a drop of ale in their lives. 
(Part 1 of 3)


----------



## np1962 (3/11/08)

I got it from a private tracker in UK. 
Members only I'm afraid.
Will try to get next two eps as they become available.
All peers on this torrent will be AHBers
Nige


----------



## Goat (3/11/08)

Hells bells - check out these (thanks for the link cdbrown !

Peter Dowdeswell - Eating
Eating: Gherkin: *1 lb.: Fastest: 27.2 sec*

Peter Dowdeswell - Eating
Eating: Eggs: Raw: *Most: 13 in 1.04 seconds*

Peter Dowdeswell - Eating
Eating: Cheese: *1 lb.: Fastest: 1 min 13 sec*

You wouldn't want to be sharing the same lounge room with this guy.


----------



## Jase71 (3/11/08)

I'm getting 120kbs speeds, and will seed for a few days round the clock........


----------



## eric8 (3/11/08)

Peter Dowdeswell - Eating 
Eating: 17 peeled Bananas in 1 min 47 sec  

he must just push them down his throat.


----------



## np1962 (3/11/08)

Next ep Tuesday night UK time, will try to get it up by end of week.

Nige


----------



## mwd (3/11/08)

NigeP62 said:


> Next ep Tuesday night UK time, will try to get it up by end of week.
> 
> Nige



Good work there Nige appreciated.

What with Sarah Connor and the Fringe going to be hitting the download limit this month.


----------



## Jase71 (3/11/08)

As at 9:05pm there are 7 seeders on the above torrent......... good time for people to start downloading.


----------



## flattop (3/11/08)

Getting 90k, i will seed also.


----------



## buttersd70 (3/11/08)

everyones seeding so well I've actually had to throttle my download so I can browse, my bandwidth is choked. Never had a torrent come that fast before.  
will unthrottle it shortly when done browsing, and will then seed also.
Cheers to all the seeders.


----------



## redbeard (3/11/08)

eric8 said:


> Peter Dowdeswell - Eating
> Eating: 17 peeled Bananas in 1 min 47 sec
> 
> he must just push them down his throat.



is this the new Japanese SPEED diet where you only eat bananas in <2mins ??!

- 14 seeds, 6 peers


----------



## flattop (3/11/08)

I'm seeding at about 21k... the download i was getting up to 300k at the end.
I'll leave it open all night and maybe shut it down lunchtime tomorrow....


----------



## Avit (3/11/08)

ive seen the first episode :super: 

cant help with the torrent, sorry...

not a bad episode, everyone they speak to tells them they are mad (which i think they are). wish i had 6 months and a load of money to persue my dream...


----------



## Tim (4/11/08)

You can get there Blonde Ale in supermarkets here in the UK and its pretty crap. its just tasteless and bland. Morrissey also has a book out to follow up the TV show which includes a recipe for the Blonde Ale. I have copied it out below.

*
MORRISSEY AND FOXY'S BLONDE ALE*

Makes 40 pints

Ingredients

4 kg Golden Promise malt 260g light crystal malt 39g Styrian Golding hops 32g Fuggles hops 10g Irish moss 15g Cascade hops 1 packet fast-acting yeast

Method

Add 23 litres of water heated to 77 degrees centigradeto a mash tun (an insulated brewing container).

Allow temperature to drop to 72 degrees centigrade and add both malts. Stir to form aporridge. Keep temperature between 62 degrees centigrade and 69 degrees centigrade for 90 minutes (by placing the mash tun in a larger vessel topped up with boiling water).

Strain the liquid (called the wort) into a large pan slowly. If it's not clear, return to mash tun and repeat till clear liquid is produced.

Heat to a rolling boil. Add Styrian Golding hops, Fuggles hops and Irish moss. Boil for one hour.

Add Cascade hops and boil for 15 minutes. Cool quickly and transfer liquid only to the fermenting vessel.

Add the yeast, cover and place in a cool room for two days. Siphon off the clear liquid into another fermenting vessel, leaving any flotsam and jetsam.

Ferment for three or four days with an airtight lid. Siphon off clear beer and enjoy.


----------



## Bribie G (4/11/08)

Tim said:


> You can get there Blonde Ale in supermarkets here in the UK and its pretty crap. its just tasteless and bland.



You'd want a couple more kilos of malt for my taste. I take it that as with most cooking shows they didn't produce just the one batch. When they were tasting the beer straight out of the fermenter (after 3 weeks :huh: ) suddenly they were quaffing out of glasses with magnificent foaming heads - clearly a case of "and now here's one I prepared earlier"

However good on them to attempt an AG brew first up and poor buggers for getting a set mash first time  

I see I'm still uploading so obviously still some interest out there.


----------



## Bribie G (4/11/08)

Any torrent virgins out there who would like a disc just PM me for my address and then if you send me a stamped addressed envelope suitable for disc postage and I'll burn you one off and also include VLC media player that is more robust than the crap Window Media Player, none of that "can't find codec" nonsense.
Cheers 
Michael


----------



## reVoxAHB (4/11/08)

Hey guys, 

Why not wait 2 years for an Australian cable network to pick this up?
Subscribe to a $74.95/mo. package which presumably would include the channel running the show eg. Lifestyle Food.
Then schedule in the time to watch the program eg. Take the day off work if it airs at 3PM on a Monday, or fork over another $10er/mo. for IQ.
Sit back and enjoy the program in all of its glory at a two hour running time _with_ commercials, tho the featured material is just 47mins.

Think inside the square! 

reVox


----------



## Bribie G (4/11/08)

reVox said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Why not wait 2 years for an Australian cable network to pick this up?
> Subscribe to a $74.95/mo. package which presumably would include the channel running the show eg. Lifestyle Food.
> ...



You're not actually a member of DTV (Digital TV) Forum as well by any chance? :lol: Sounds like the sort of thread I used to start just to troll the Foxtel Threads B)


----------



## 3GumsBrewing (4/11/08)

Anyone put/want this up on RapidShare? If not I will tonight.


----------



## Jase71 (4/11/08)

BribieG said:


> Any torrent virgins out there who would like a disc just PM me for my address and then if you send me a stamped addressed envelope suitable for disc postage and I'll burn you one off and also include VLC media player that is more robust than the crap Window Media Player, none of that "can't find codec" nonsense.


Might want to wait until all three episodes are released, then you can stick em all onto one disc ! 

When I get the complete series, I am also happy to send a couple of slow-speed internet users a copy as well.


----------



## reVoxAHB (4/11/08)

BribieG said:


> You're not actually a member of DTV (Digital TV) Forum as well by any chance? :lol: Sounds like the sort of thread I used to start just to troll the Foxtel Threads B)



Hehe. Austech  ... couldn't resist the troll here. In all seriousness, a big thanks is in order to NigeP62 for sorting us out, and Warren for thread start. Cheers, mates.

I noticed the same jump cut where the boys were sampling their first batch calling it, "old stinker" and "head f*cker", where it was flat as a tack out of primary to next shot of the beer fully carbed with a sharp white head :lol: . Good on 'em for going straight to all-grain (although, they didn't have the luxury of choice given the 5 month time constraint). E01 provides a good point of mention for our AHB forums and new brewers - all grain ain't that difficult, there isn't a good deal more equipment required, and the couple of extra hours of easy work in mashing and sparging will provide all the world of difference in producing good fresh beer (over LME). If these two goofballs could pull off a half decent AG batch first go, you can too. 

reVox


----------



## np1962 (4/11/08)

reVox said:


> Hehe. Austech  ... couldn't resist the troll here. In all seriousness, a big thanks is in order to NigeP62 for sorting us out, and Warren for thread start. Cheers, mates.
> 
> 
> reVox



Was a pleasure reVox, and to see how everyone seeded amazed me. Not a member here for long but it is fantastic to see how everyone is so friendly and helpful.

Nige


----------



## sinkas (4/11/08)

torrent keeps stopping here


----------



## Jase71 (4/11/08)

sinkas said:


> torrent keeps stopping here



What do you mean ? As I haven't been up/downloading anything else all day, there's at least one high speed seeder out there for ya !


----------



## PostModern (4/11/08)

When my kids get home just after 3, the first thing they do is stop Azureus so they can play games online. I'll fire it back up late tonight for those with off-peak quota to enjoy.


----------



## sinkas (4/11/08)

Im using ABC, and it sitting there saying WOrking at 0.0kb both up an down


----------



## warrenlw63 (4/11/08)

You're a gentleman and a scholar nige. Cheers!   

Warren -


----------



## buttersd70 (4/11/08)

I've been collecting IP's so when the court case happens, I can turn snitch and rat you all out to save my own skin :lol: 

I've just opened mine back up to continue to seed (but I have a sucky upload rate, sorry), and it seems somewhat quiet at the moment, only 1 peer.


----------



## AndrewQLD (4/11/08)

buttersd70 said:


> I've been collecting IP's so when the court case happens, I can turn snitch and rat you all out to save my own skin :lol:
> 
> I've just opened mine back up to continue to seed (but I have a sucky upload rate, sorry), and it seems somewhat quiet at the moment, only 1 peer.



Mine is open and uploading at the moment, showing 2 peers.

Thanks for posting this up.

Andrew


----------



## Jase71 (4/11/08)

buttersd70 said:


> I've been collecting IP's so when the court case happens, I can turn snitch and rat you all out to save my own skin :lol:



So you're a member of Metallica then ? I hope your beer's better on the palette than your recent albums


----------



## tdack (4/11/08)

Thanks for the torrent link guys. It came down at around 300KB/s for me. I've left it seeding and it'll stay seeding for at least the next week or so.

Cheers!


----------



## microbe (4/11/08)

BribieG said:


> Any torrent virgins out there who would like a disc just PM me for my address and then if you send me a stamped addressed envelope suitable for disc postage and I'll burn you one off and also include VLC media player that is more robust than the crap Window Media Player, none of that "can't find codec" nonsense.
> Cheers
> Michael



I'll be up for one of those discs once all the ep's are available. Cheers for the offer Bribie.

 

microbe


----------



## Avit (4/11/08)

For those struggling with the torrent, you can actually go to the channel 4 website (http://www.channel4.com/) and watch any program they have aired in the last 30 days. I havn't used the channel 4 website before, but the bbc one works fine.

happy viewing..


----------



## Avit (4/11/08)

i just checked the channel 4 website and it seems to work fine (i was watching the show in a couple of minutes) :beer:


----------



## Stuster (4/11/08)

Avit said:


> For those struggling with the torrent, you can actually go to the channel 4 website (http://www.channel4.com/) and watch any program they have aired in the last 30 days. I havn't used the channel 4 website before, but the bbc one works fine.
> 
> happy viewing..



Unfortunately, not for us outside the UK.


----------



## Avit (4/11/08)

Stuster said:


> Unfortunately, not for us outside the UK.



Sorry guys, it did cross my mind... looks like its a battle with the torrents.


----------



## Airgead (4/11/08)

Downloading now.. I have set it to seed indefinitely from our server once its finished.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## Tim (5/11/08)

In the show the beer looks like it has a good head and is fully carbed, but out of the commercial bottle its flat as a tack.
They may have just hit it with a pocket beer engine?


----------



## Doc (5/11/08)

I love how they have simplified the process.
Get a mate who is keen. Both put in 25k. Go and checkout half a dozen pubs for sale in an arvo, and put in a bid one one that night for 2.5x the money you are putting up.
Do a tv miniseries for it, starting with a beer spa in Austria (because some tv production company is obviously picking up the tab).
Brew your first beer in the kitchen and try it out on some punters in the local mall. Try and get buy in from and advertising mate.

Damn, I'm going into the beer business.

Doc

PS: Still looking forward to watching the next two episodes to see who they get to actually setup and run the place.


----------



## mwd (5/11/08)

Ha Ha very good Doc.

At least the advertising guru was realistic about their chances.
Imagine going round to a British Bank today with that idea. An actor and a chef you want how much ? To buy a pub!  :lol: 

End of series. :lol:


----------



## MVZOOM (5/11/08)

Thanks for the torrent! What are you guys using to view the files?

Cheers - Mike


----------



## np1962 (5/11/08)

MVZOOM said:


> Thanks for the torrent! What are you guys using to view the files?
> 
> Cheers - Mike




I just use windows media player 11.

Nige.


----------



## Doc (5/11/08)

MVZOOM said:


> Thanks for the torrent! What are you guys using to view the files?



I converted it and watched in on the bus on my iPod Touch.

Doc


----------



## Bribie G (5/11/08)

MVZOOM said:


> Thanks for the torrent! What are you guys using to view the files?
> 
> Cheers - Mike



VLC media player, free download, gives brilliant fullscreen replay of most video files and beats the crapper out of Windows "unable to download codec" sh%tty Media Player. Use it for all my video files.


----------



## buttersd70 (6/11/08)

agree, vlc is great. And free. And multi platform.


----------



## MVZOOM (6/11/08)

ok, I found xvid.org and used their multipurpose codec, which worked well. My first torrent and I think I need more bandwidth allocation. Any other brew related vids out there?

Cheers Mike


----------



## np1962 (6/11/08)

Episode2 will be up about 7.00pm eastern tonight. 

Nige


----------



## warrenlw63 (6/11/08)

BribieG said:


> VLC media player



+1 As trouble free as you'll get.  

Warren -


----------



## Screwtop (6/11/08)

Doc said:


> I converted it and watched in on the bus on my iPod Touch.
> 
> Doc




Having probs converting, what convert settings did you use Doc?


----------



## np1962 (6/11/08)

DOCUMENTARY: Neil Morrissey's Risky Business 
On: Channel 4 (104) 
Date: Tuesday 4th November 2008 
Time: 22:00 to 23:10 (1 hour and 10 minutes long) 

Men Behaving Badly star Neil Morrissey and his best mate, chef Richard Fox, have a dream: to open up their own pub and micro-brewery, produce their own beer and then get it into every supermarket in the country. There's just one problem: neither of them has ever brewed a drop of ale in their lives. 
(Part 2 of 3) 

Episode 2 Now available HERE

Please seed as before.

Episode 3 this time next week.

Nige


----------



## Ginger NZ (6/11/08)

You're a legend!

Watched the first episode on Tuesday, thought I'd have to wait ages to see it.


----------



## Stuster (6/11/08)

Nice one, Nige.  

Going slow to start. Only 3 days to go.


----------



## np1962 (6/11/08)

Stuster said:


> Nice one, Nige.
> 
> Going slow to start. Only 3 days to go.




Made some adjustments should be quicker now

Nige


----------



## Stuster (6/11/08)

NigeP62 said:


> Made some adjustments should be quicker now
> 
> Nige



Much. :icon_cheers: 

Will leave it seeding tonight.


----------



## Cube (6/11/08)

How many episodes are there?

I am going to convert them all and made a dvd out of them.

Will make and post to whom ever has the suck internet connection or wants it on DVD.

Usual cost for dvd and postage only....


----------



## glennheinzel (6/11/08)

MVZOOM said:


> ok, I found xvid.org and used their multipurpose codec, which worked well. My first torrent and I think I need more bandwidth allocation. Any other brew related vids out there?
> 
> Cheers Mike



Michael Jackson - The beer hunter
Link


----------



## Airgead (6/11/08)

Stuster said:


> Will leave it seeding tonight.



Down and seeding now. I'll leave it running for the next day or so at least.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## Doc (6/11/08)

NigeP62 said:


> Episode 2 Now available HERE
> 
> Please seed as before.



Awesome Nige.
Downloading now and will seed until Sat evening.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## warrenlw63 (7/11/08)

Yer blood's worth bottling Nige... Just finished watching ep 2. Addictive bit of viewing. :beerbang: 

You almost feel for the poor bastards. :lol: 

Warren -


----------



## flattop (7/11/08)

Seeding ep1 and downloading ep2 will seed for a few days


----------



## mwd (7/11/08)

I am seeding also.

Virtually nothing earlier on this morning but it is going off like a toucan now so somebody must be getting it.

Top job Nige


----------



## flattop (7/11/08)

I'm getting 90k down on Ep2 but no one seems to want Ep1.

Quote "we want everyone to buy it from the bloke who's just turned 18 to the bloke who's having his 18th birthday"
Kinda narrow demographic....


----------



## Jase71 (7/11/08)

Rukh said:


> Michael Jackson - The beer hunter
> Link



Anyone care to seed this one ? I'm getting piss poor download rates (its not my connection, as Risky Business downloaded superfast)

I am also seeding EP2 for a few days.

EDIT: and flattop I think they said "80th Birthday"


----------



## flattop (7/11/08)

ok muust be te accent


----------



## flattop (8/11/08)

For those who wanted the "Michael Jackson Beer Hunter" torrent, i downloaded it, vid quality is ok but audio is shite and it's basically unwatchable on either VLC or Windoze Media player....


----------



## stillscottish (8/11/08)

There is another torrent with good audio.
Can't give you any details ATM as I'm at work but I downloaded it recently and it was ok.


Campbell


----------



## pbrosnan (8/11/08)

flattop said:


> For those who wanted the "Michael Jackson Beer Hunter" torrent, i downloaded it, vid quality is ok but audio is shite and it's basically unwatchable on either VLC or Windoze Media player....



Worked for me. Actually this is an excellent series, made in 1989 and Jackson is certainly a great presenter. The US episode is fantastic. Remembering that it's 1989 it's amazing to see how well developed the US micro industry was. At that stage we had only just got Redback out here.


----------



## Bribie G (8/11/08)

Beer Hunter series available as a torrent is, AFAIK, a transfer from an old Betamax set of tapes and I keep getting horrible clicking noises every few seconds but I love the series - especially the Prince with a huge medieval castle and a massive lagering tank taking up the inner courtyard of the castle. I'd love to tour Bavaria, maybe one year......

PS re Risky Business I'm getting 155 kbps download, should have it in half an hour but will leave it seeding overnight as well.


----------



## flattop (8/11/08)

Update on Michael Jackson, the vids run fine on my Mac so it's my pc to blame (as usual), i will start to re seed.
Perhaps the trusty pc needs a reboot after 24 hours uptime.....


----------



## PostModern (8/11/08)

There's one seed giving me 14-15k on ep 2. Cheers whoever that is at iinet.


----------



## tdack (8/11/08)

Thanks guys! Getting it at around 250KB/s. I'll leave it seeding for the rest of the week, Ep1 is still seeding from me for those that haven't got it yet.


----------



## flattop (8/11/08)

Watched a few of the Michael Jackson video's.
Really informative, he went to a few places i have been but drank different beers that i didn't drink when i was there, good escuse to go back to Prague and Munich.... 
But the styles of beers... fantastic, the bit on Trappist and Lambic beers is great!
Well worth a watch, i am still seeding for those who want it.


----------



## np1962 (8/11/08)

Michael Jackson's Best of British was great. Lived in Boston Lincolnshire for two years pulling pints of Batemans. Worked the cellar in a couple of places.
Ropers Arms was one of my locals, mind you so were the other thirty odd pubs in Boston and surrounding villages.
Great Memories.


----------



## Screwtop (9/11/08)

Seeding Risky Business ATm so jump on if you haven't downloaded yet.


----------



## flattop (9/11/08)

Interest seems to have died off on Ep1, but Ep 2 is still seeding.
Beer Hunter is still up for grabs......


----------



## Fermented (9/11/08)

G0 http://www.torrentroom.com/torrent-1860444...s01e02-avi.html for Ep2. 

Coming in fast at >280Kb/sec (TPG ADSL2+ 18000+ sync).

Seeding Ep1 until 07:00 on Monday only (sorry, need the bandwidth for work stuff).

Cheers - Fermented.


----------



## blackbock (10/11/08)

I just noticed the difference when you went off fermented  Thanks for the 85kB/s while it lasted!


----------



## Fents (10/11/08)

if you guys like this stuff to heres a whole nther series you have to check - 

http://www.mininova.org/search/?search=thirsty+traveler

on the lifestyle channel on foxtel basically a guy goes around to each diff country and gets wasted and educated on their drink of choice. gets a little annoying but some good ep's on beer.

theres also another one called three sheets but i havnt caught it yet.


----------



## Fermented (10/11/08)

Hey blackbock... no worries. I have a decent pipe for the servers here and a reasonably hefty traffic allowance but need most of it during the week.

Hey Fents... Both of those series are pretty good. A pretty good recommendation for anyone with an interest in booze of all kinds. Have watched those on Foxtel in bits and pieces. May get around to collecting those some time. 

Cheers - Fermented.


----------



## Tim (12/11/08)

Doc included a DVD full of thirsty traveller, monster garage and American beer with the Xmas case a few years ago.

I also had a pint of Morrissey Fox Blonde on cask over the weekend. the cask beer leaves the bottled stuff for dead. The cask beer is strongly bitter with a nice cascade edge. I think the recipe I posted previously would get close to the mark.

I have a feeling that they get their bottled beer brewed under licence, its teh only explanation - besides the filtering and pasteurisation.


----------



## Tim (13/11/08)

Has anyone else seen the final episode yet?

Its pretty tragic what they did with the pub,although the brewery looks pretty good. And as I guessed yesterday the bottled beer is made under licence.


----------



## Doc (13/11/08)

Hopefully Nige will come through with a torrent for it later today.
No-one down here has seen it yet.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## np1962 (13/11/08)

Doc said:


> Hopefully Nige will come through with a torrent for it later today.
> No-one down here has seen it yet.
> 
> Beers,
> Doc



Will have access to final episode around noon today, will get it up as soon as possible after I have it.

Nige.


----------



## Jase71 (13/11/08)

Guys, Guys... for the benefit of most of us who haven't seen EP3 can you refrain from adding spoilers in your threads if you've happened to view it before anyone else on this forum ?

EDIT: I will keep seeding today for EP1 & EP2, as well as Jackson


----------



## mwd (13/11/08)

Jase71 said:


> Guys, Guys... for the benefit of most of us who haven't seen EP3 can you refrain from adding spoilers in your threads if you've happened to view it before anyone else on this forum ?
> 
> EDIT: I will keep seeding today for EP1 & EP2, as well as Jackson



They both die of alcoholic poisoning OOPs :lol: :lol:


----------



## PostModern (13/11/08)

I've only seen 1&2. How many eps are there all up?


----------



## Jase71 (13/11/08)

Tropical_Brews said:


> They both die of alcoholic poisoning OOPs :lol: :lol:



Well that's a given, They aren't the healthiest looking of chaps. In fact I thought Richard Fox was dead since the opening sequence. 

Postmodern, there are three.


----------



## np1962 (13/11/08)

Will have ep3 up in about 30 mins. 

Nige.


----------



## mwd (13/11/08)

NigeP62 said:


> Will have ep3 up in about 30 mins.
> 
> Nige.



You are a gentleman and 'Skolar' NigeP62

Somebody down in SA buy this man a pint.


----------



## np1962 (13/11/08)

DOCUMENTARY: Neil Morrissey's Risky Business 
On: Channel 4 (104) 
Date: Tuesday 11th November 2008 
Time: 22:00 to 23:05 (1 hour and 5 minutes long) 

Men Behaving Badly star Neil Morrissey and his best mate, chef Richard Fox, have a dream: to open up their own pub and micro-brewery, produce their own beer and then get it into every supermarket in the country. There's just one problem: neither of them has ever brewed a drop of ale in their lives. 
(Part 3 of 3) 

Third and Final Episode HERE.

Please seed as before. 
Hope you all enjoy!

Nige.


----------



## Fermented (13/11/08)

Thank you!

I don't have a lot of network load today, so will leave it seeding until 07:00 tomorrow as per previous.

Cheers - Fermented.


----------



## reVoxAHB (13/11/08)

merci, buckets nige! :lol: 

have been too busy to catch ep2.. get to watch 'em back to back now





reVox


----------



## Airgead (13/11/08)

Ep 3 coming in now. I'll seed till next week at least. I'm still seeding 1 and 2 if anyone hasn't grabbed them yet.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## buttersd70 (13/11/08)

Tropical_Brews said:


> You are a gentleman and 'Skolar' NigeP62
> 
> Somebody down in SA buy this man a pint.



Nige, I'm literally 2 minutes up the road, wanna pint, just PM me, I'll bring over some Yorkie Mild for you.


----------



## tdack (13/11/08)

Thanks Nige,

Ep3 is off and away.

FWIW I've seeded Ep1 about 500% and Ep2 about 650%. Uploads don't count towards my quota and my torrent box is on 24/7 so I'll leave these running for a while longer.

Cheers!


----------



## warrenlw63 (13/11/08)

Cheers Nige!

This one I can't wait for.  

Warren -


----------



## Bribie G (13/11/08)

Cheers, also seeding EP2


----------



## Fermented (13/11/08)

Sorry guys - had to drop the seed as there's an urgent job coming in (work all night, yada yada yada, effin' clients, etc). Will pop 'em back up when it's done. Won't be a much of an effect - was only getting 50+ outbound.

Cheers - Fermented.


----------



## mwd (13/11/08)

No spoilers here.
I get the feeling that drinking quality commercial beers in the U.K. and here is rapidly becoming a rich mans sport. While good wines are becoming affordable the working mans beverage is going crazy.

The prices they were charging for bottled beer in a Pub in Yorkshire I would say they have two chances and one of them is no chance at all.

My mate from York reckons yer can still get a decent pint for UKL 1.65 if you go to the Working Mans Club. None of that nancy rubbish. Still have strippers on a Sunday Lunch.

Ps I am seeding but my upspeed is not very hot, though it is maxed out Enjoy.


----------



## MCT (13/11/08)

Thanks again Nige! I will seed as always, I think I've uploaded almost 12GB so far!
Gotta love the 100kb/s ADSL2+ upload speed!


----------



## jimmybee (13/11/08)

wow!!!!
just downloaded this.... avg 1.1mb/s!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! it took 6.5mins - nioce!

thanks to who ever seeded it, someone has a super fast connection...

cheers jimmy


----------



## 0M39A (13/11/08)

Downloading ep3 now, but as ive gone over my quota for the month it will be going for quite a while 

is reset on saturday though, so should be good then 

and as usual, ill seed for a while.


----------



## MVZOOM (13/11/08)

Thanks guys, I'm d/loading now. Have seeded 1&2 also, will stop prob mid next week.

Cheers - Mike


----------



## Jase71 (13/11/08)

I've also had mine set all day for max uploading speeds @ ADSL2+ on EP1 & EP2, so those who can't do so, don't worry too much, there's enough of us out there to keep this seeding at good speeds (I also dont have a monthly upload quota, so it's no skin off my nose!)


----------



## Tim (14/11/08)

Typically a pint here is around 3, but it can be higher or lower.
In Sam Smiths pubs the beer is usually around 2.10 a pint, but its crap (And yes it is crap, no matter how high it gets rated on rate beer and US based forums).
Some pubs charge 3.50 but 3 seems to be the average. And quality microbrewed ales are usually at the cheaper end of the spectrum and priced the same as cooking lager such as Carlsburg, Stella and Carling. Poofters mouthwash such as Staropramen and Peroni are usually at the 3.50 mark and are not much more (quality wise) than cheap cooking lagers.


----------



## np1962 (14/11/08)

buttersd70 said:


> Nige, I'm literally 2 minutes up the road, wanna pint, just PM me, I'll bring over some Yorkie Mild for you.




Will take you up on that one day butters. You seem to have a lot of knowledge to offer a newbie like me.

Am glad you all enjoyed getting this series. Was happy to do it.

Nige.


----------



## warrenlw63 (14/11/08)

Wow sure did download quickly!  

I will continue to seed all eps between the hours of 5pm to 7am.

Thanks again Nige. Was very kind of you.

Warren -


----------



## Ross (14/11/08)

Anyone able to put this on a DVD for us computer challenged folk?
Happily pay for time & postage.


cheers Ross


----------



## therook (14/11/08)

Ross said:


> Anyone able to put this on a DVD for us computer challenged folk?
> Happily pay for time & postage.
> 
> 
> cheers Ross



Ross,

I'm just downloading all of them at the moment, if no one that lives near you can do it, let me know am i'll shoot one up to you on Monday.

Rook


----------



## Ross (14/11/08)

Thanks guys - All sorted  


Cheers Ross


----------



## blackbock (15/11/08)

Could someone pls seed Beer Hunter again...


----------



## flattop (15/11/08)

yup seeding


----------



## Bribie G (15/11/08)

Ross said:


> Anyone able to put this on a DVD for us computer challenged folk?
> Happily pay for time & postage.
> 
> 
> cheers Ross



Hi Ross, just PM me for my address - I'm burning a few on monday - No need to pay for anything other than sending me a stamped post pack with your preferred mailing address.
Cheers
Michael


----------



## peas_and_corn (15/11/08)

Watched the show... must admit, I'm curious to how it all went. It feels like it ended one episode too early- an episode based about three months later to see how far they have come would have been great. Overall it's quite a well made show.


----------



## Jase71 (15/11/08)

peas_and_corn said:


> Watched the show... must admit, I'm curious to how it all went. It feels like it ended one episode too early- an episode based about three months later to see how far they have come would have been great. Overall it's quite a well made show.



Well made ? I felt that _everything_ they did was staged. Including the very production of the program. And did anyone else find Neil Morissey to be a bit of a twat ? Also, something I found out on Wiki, it's not so much 'Risky Business' at all, Morrissey would have been well aware of the implications of entering into the business of a pub, being that he bought THREE of them a couple of years ago, in 2004, and spent around 700,000 POUNDS. Personally I reckon Channel Four paid them enough money for doing the showm, which covered their costs

Anyway, my cynicism of television shows aside, I will also put my hand up and will burn two copies of the series (in .avi format, watchable on your computer, not on your DVD player) and I will also burn "The Beer Hunter" (not very good quality video reproduction, but a very interesting series on beer). No funds required - I have a few prepaid envelopes floating around, but I do ask that members with 100+ posts only, and those who otherwise do not have access to high speed internet contact me for a copy.


----------



## Cube (15/11/08)

Jase71 said:


> Well made ? I felt that _everything_ they did was staged. Including the very production of the program. And did anyone else find Neil Morissey to be a bit of a twat ? Also, something I found out on Wiki, it's not so much 'Risky Business' at all, Morrissey would have been well aware of the implications of entering into the business of a pub, being that he bought THREE of them a couple of years ago, in 2004, and spent around 700,000 POUNDS. Personally I reckon Channel Four paid them enough money for doing the showm, which covered their costs
> 
> Anyway, my cynicism of television shows aside, I will also put my hand up and will burn two copies of the series (in .avi format, watchable on your computer, not on your DVD player) and I will also burn "The Beer Hunter" (not very good quality video reproduction, but a very interesting series on beer). No funds required - I have a few prepaid envelopes floating around, but I do ask that members with 100+ posts only, and those who otherwise do not have access to high speed internet contact me for a copy.


----------



## Jase71 (15/11/08)

Nice poppies. Your backyard ? <_<


----------



## mwd (15/11/08)

I would guess 6 months maximum. The locals didn't seem to like it and the townies would only turn up until the novelty factor wore off.

Cannot imagine Yorkshire country folk paying daft money for Belgium bottled beers as demonstrated in ep 2.

Some of them people in London think Tetley only make teabags.

Britain is only a small country but extremely regionalised in attitude and tastes.


----------



## peas_and_corn (15/11/08)

Jase71 said:


> Well made ? I felt that _everything_ they did was staged. Including the very production of the program. And did anyone else find Neil Morissey to be a bit of a twat ? Also, something I found out on Wiki, it's not so much 'Risky Business' at all, Morrissey would have been well aware of the implications of entering into the business of a pub, being that he bought THREE of them a couple of years ago, in 2004, and spent around 700,000 POUNDS. Personally I reckon Channel Four paid them enough money for doing the showm, which covered their costs
> 
> Anyway, my cynicism of television shows aside, I will also put my hand up and will burn two copies of the series (in .avi format, watchable on your computer, not on your DVD player) and I will also burn "The Beer Hunter" (not very good quality video reproduction, but a very interesting series on beer). No funds required - I have a few prepaid envelopes floating around, but I do ask that members with 100+ posts only, and those who otherwise do not have access to high speed internet contact me for a copy.



Well, the contrived nature is to be expected of such a program, but that's the nature of the program. What I liked was essentially how they showed that it indeed was a large amount of work- and no doubt a lot of work was done by unseen people.




Tropical_Brews said:


> I would guess 6 months maximum. The locals didn't seem to like it and the townies would only turn up until the novelty factor wore off.
> 
> Cannot imagine Yorkshire country folk paying daft money for Belgium bottled beers as demonstrated in ep 2.
> 
> ...



Quite honestly the pub looked better before the revamp IMO. Afterwards it looked a little too clean and sterile for my liking. If they limited the revamp to touching everything up but maintaining the general look- and this is far more crucial, menu and beer selection (+ a few taps for their beers) would have been better. There's a reason why the pub has been there since the 16th century.


----------



## enoch (15/11/08)

FWIW the recipe for their summer ale is at the bottom of this page. Looks like it would be drinkable. The method, including mashing between 62 and 69C, is a bit loose.
I watched the first two episodes tonight - they do get a bit tedious - I'll watch Episode 3 out of morbid curiosity!

MORRISSEY AND FOXY'S BLONDE ALE 
Makes 40 pints
Ingredients 

4 kg Golden Promise malt 
260g light crystal malt 
39g Styrian Golding hops 
32g Fuggles hops 
10g Irish moss 
15g Cascade hops 
1 packet fast-acting yeast
Method 
Add 23 litres of water heated to 77 degrees centigradeto a mash tun (an insulated brewing container). 
Allow temperature to drop to 72 degrees centigrade and add both malts. Stir to form aporridge. Keep temperature between 62 degrees centigrade and 69 degrees centigrade for 90 minutes (by placing the mash tun in a larger vessel topped up with boiling water). 
Strain the liquid (called the wort) into a large panslowly. If it's not clear, return to mash tun and repeat till clear liquid is produced. 
Heat to a rolling boil. Add Styrian Golding hops, Fuggles hops and Irish moss. Boil for one hour. 
Add Cascade hops and boil for 15 minutes. Cool quickly and transfer liquid only to the fermenting vessel. 
Add the yeast, cover and place in a cool room for two days. Siphon off the clear liquid into another fermenting vessel, leaving any flotsam and jetsam. Ferment for three or four days with an airtight lid. Siphon off clear beer and enjoy.


----------



## atkinsonr (15/11/08)

Have only seen episodes 1 and 2 so far.

The recipe concurs with my impression from the show. A strong attempt, better than my own first efforts, plenty of room for improvement.

I wish them well.


----------



## Goofinder (16/11/08)

peas_and_corn said:


> Quite honestly the pub looked better before the revamp IMO. Afterwards it looked a little too clean and sterile for my liking. If they limited the revamp to touching everything up but maintaining the general look- and this is far more crucial, menu and beer selection (+ a few taps for their beers) would have been better. There's a reason why the pub has been there since the 16th century.


Would have to agree with this. 

Despite the whole thing seeming a bit contrived, it was reasonably entertaining. I even got the Mrs watching it, but I think most of the interest was in waiting to see how bad they would mess things up.


----------



## Stuster (16/11/08)

enoch said:


> Add Styrian Golding hops, Fuggles hops and Irish moss. Boil for one hour.



Just to pick on them a bit for their complete lack of brewing knowledge  , this really isn't the way to use Irish Moss (or whirlfloc). Add it 5 minutes or so from the end. Adding it at 60 minutes is completely pointless.


----------



## np1962 (16/11/08)

For those into beer docos check this out American Beer 
if you think it's something you want to watch the torrent is available HERE

Nige.

Love this from th review:-
Because not least among its virtues, the film has an undeniable beer-porn quality. No matter how deeply you may love the familiar old beer that's in your own fridge, you'll still find yourself lusting after some of the hot, sexy, young brews on naked display in "American Beer." These are truly pints to pant over.


----------



## buttersd70 (16/11/08)

Another good find from nige the torrent man....cheers. Downloading now and will continue to seed.


----------



## schooey (16/11/08)

:blink:

When I click on the torrent d/l link I get a page full of weird code and a link to IMDb


----------



## np1962 (16/11/08)

schooey said:


> :blink:
> 
> When I click on the torrent d/l link I get a page full of weird code and a link to IMDb




Have changed link try again HERE

Nige


----------



## schooey (16/11/08)

Cheers, Nige


----------



## buttersd70 (16/11/08)

cheers, mate....went to bed straight after starting the original, missed that you changed it. Thanks for keeping it seeded long enough for mi to finish, it downloaded okay....
I have 1 peer thats almost finished, I'll shit it down after that.
If I dL the new torrent, and point it to the file that I downloaded on the original torrent, will I be able to seed to others, or will the file hash be different?


----------



## np1962 (16/11/08)

buttersd70 said:


> cheers, mate....went to bed straight after starting the original, missed that you changed it. Thanks for keeping it seeded long enough for mi to finish, it downloaded okay....
> I have 1 peer thats almost finished, I'll shit it down after that.
> If I dL the new torrent, and point it to the file that I downloaded on the original torrent, will I be able to seed to others, or will the file hash be different?




No problem, hash file the same just adds more trackers to find more seeds.

Nige.


----------



## buttersd70 (16/11/08)

done and done. Seeding again.


----------



## Bribie G (20/11/08)

Missed that post re American Beer, I'm now downloading and seeding if anyone still looking for it.


----------



## PostModern (20/11/08)

That is a good doco (the dudes seem a little silly, but the places that they go are cool). Does the torrent include the deleted scenes? Lots of good stuff in the brewhouses in there.


----------



## np1962 (20/11/08)

PostModern said:


> That is a good doco (the dudes seem a little silly, but the places that they go are cool). Does the torrent include the deleted scenes? Lots of good stuff in the brewhouses in there.



No deleted scenes, just the main film.

Nige


----------



## Jase71 (20/11/08)

Did anyone watch Season 1 of the Thirsty Traveller ? That was awful.


----------



## PostModern (20/11/08)

NigeP62 said:


> No deleted scenes, just the main film.
> 
> Nige



I might have to start my first ever seed tonight. The deleted scenes are probably of more use to the interested brewer than the main feature. (Unless someone with better upstream speed wants to take the honour, I'm only on 1500/256).



Jase71 said:


> Did anyone watch Season 1 of the Thirsty Traveller ? That was awful.



The whole series didn't inspire me. The guy (whose name escapes me) seemed to be reasonably clueless and I'm pretty sure I picked up a vibe of dislike for him from many of the places he visited. I don't think the guys in (Prague? Bavaria?) that threw him out of the pub were just acting


----------



## flattop (20/11/08)

Yeah Jase i watched a few episodes, it was kinda interesting to see some of the things they use to make the spirits..... cactus etc but overall it wasn't near as good as beer hunter.
I have season 2 and 3 downloaded but i think i need to be bored to watch it.


----------



## mwd (20/11/08)

The Thirsty Traveller is available on Satellite TV and on BBC Lifestyle channel.

I just find the Canadian presenter too irritating to watch.

For people with a slight interest in wine seek out James May ( Top Gear U.K.) and Oz Clarkes Big Wine Adventures on BBC Lifestyle TV.
Some of it is hilarious.

( Isohunt Oz and James's Big Wine Adventure ).


----------



## Bribie G (20/11/08)

I know what you mean, at the risk of gross generalization, every Canadian I have ever met has, _initially_, come across as total pain in the &rse, it's not that they were deliberately unpleasant, just seeming to be very cynical and radiating smug self importance. I think it's something to do with an enormous inferiority complex / chip on shouder about living in North America but not actually being in the USA. 

God knows why as on the face of it Canada runs rings round the US when it comes to social level, culture, fine architecture and history and sheer intelligence. As well as brewing far better beer. When you scratch beneath the surface they soon lower the barriers and can become the best friends you could ever had, like a mate of mine of the last 20 years in Redcliffe.

I suppose to ppl overseas (and this was the case in my days as a resident Pom) Aussies can present as a bit feral till you get to know them.


----------



## dpadden (20/11/08)

NigeP62 said:


> For those into beer docos check this out American Beer
> if you think it's something you want to watch the torrent is available HERE
> 
> Nige.
> ...



I'm seeding this now as well.....


----------



## sinkas (20/11/08)

thanks,
much appreciated


----------



## Fermented (20/11/08)

I've watched bits and pieces of Thirsty Traveller on Foxtel and it's not bad for the most part. Not so much beer oriented as a doco of a bloke wandering the planet and getting half tanked everywhere he goes. Sort of like the Anthony Bourdain series but with less clever and cynical repartee. 

Cheers - Fermented.


----------



## sinkas (20/11/08)

can anyone else seed the american beer, as i am currently getting only 0.2/k sec

Cheers


----------



## Bribie G (20/11/08)

American Beer: is this a dedicated brewer or what??


----------



## microbe (21/11/08)

Thanks to everyone for sharing this series around (Risky Business), especially to the member (they know who they are) who packaged it up onto a DVD for me.

Cheers,

microbe


----------



## tdack (29/11/08)

I've left all three episodes of Risky Business seeding for the past week or so. Haven't had any hits in the last couple of days so if there is no one else that wants to grab it I'll stop seeding in a couple of days.

Cheers!


----------



## Face In The Crowd (27/5/09)

I'm a bit late on this one. I've managed to download the 2nd and 3rd episodes but would someone please mind re-seeding the first episode? I missed it when it was on TV too! Many thanks.


----------



## Fermented (19/8/09)

Looks like it diddn't all end well...


http://www.dailytelegraph.com.au/property/...0-1225762939421

Cheers - Fermented.


----------



## peas_and_corn (20/8/09)

IMO I'm not too surprised. They changed the pub waaaaay too much- turning it from being a quaint local to a bright jazzed up pub selling outrageously expensive gourmet meals. If they limited the renovations to a fixerupper rather than a complete overhaul it would have had a better chance. At the very least it would have kept its existing clientele.


----------



## Face In The Crowd (7/9/09)

I think his property business was sepearte to the beer side. The Blonde Ale is still available in Tesco in the UK and recently their Brunette Ale has taken to the shelves.


----------



## matho (7/9/09)

"He told the News of the World newspaper he would not file for bankruptcy and intended to pay his creditors in full."


"But Morrissey has made an independent voluntary arrangement which means that all his earnings, minus his living costs, will go to his creditors for more than three years."

wow that's unheard of, must have good moral fibre or a guilty conscience.


----------



## dbod (18/9/09)

Face In The Crowd said:


> The Blonde Ale is still available in Tesco in the UK and recently their Brunette Ale has taken to the shelves.




I've seen one of their beers here in Dan Murphy's. I didn't enjoy the show (hated/despised what they did to that pub), the subject matter was interesting obviously but I had no taste for them or the way they were able to push themselves over and above existing long-term brewers using Morrisey's 'celebrity'. So I skipped buying the beer as well, anyone tried it? Noticed it wasn't Bottle Conditioned but then I can only access one beer that is over here (Sydney) - Young's Special London - even the Lord Nelson brewery stuff is not Bottle Conditioned. Hen's Tooth used to be around the Eastern Sydney Suburbs too (also B/C) but haven't seen it in a long time  /waffle.


----------



## Rudy (18/11/10)

Dragging up an old thread, episode 1 is on sbs tonight, starting at 8:30 pm (Adelaide time).


----------



## peas_and_corn (18/11/10)

matho said:


> "He told the News of the World newspaper he would not file for bankruptcy and intended to pay his creditors in full."
> 
> 
> "But Morrissey has made an independent voluntary arrangement which means that all his earnings, minus his living costs, will go to his creditors for more than three years."
> ...



Either that or he wants to be able to get creditros in the future.


----------



## jonocarroll (24/11/10)

Next episode tomorrow (Thursday) night - check your local guide for more details;



> It's the second leg of Neil and Richard's quest to brew the perfect pint. And after snubbing the scepticism of both the breweries and their brand manager, the pair are ploughing on with their beer-fuelled dream. They have their sights on a Yorkshire boozer, Ye Olde Punch Bowl, and want to convert the place into a state-of-the-art microbrewery, but first they need planning permission. The application forms are designed to be user friendly, but does that apply to an actor and a chef?


I only found out about this show earlier this week, so I'll have a look at it tomorrow night.


----------



## skippy (24/11/10)

They're a bunch of typical middle age 'yuppie' pommie twats thinking they can re-invent the wheel.

I hope they go bust.


----------



## peas_and_corn (24/11/10)

They do. The show is two years old.


----------



## skippy (24/11/10)

peas_and_corn said:


> They do. The show is two years old.




your post fills me with joy mate.


----------



## peas_and_corn (24/11/10)

skippy said:


> your post fills me with joy mate.



This thread starts talking about it from this post


----------



## skippy (24/11/10)

peas_and_corn said:


> This thread starts talking about it from this post




hope he can add losing the Ashes to his sob story, 


but that looks f#@$%d at the moment


----------



## Tim (25/11/10)

QuantumBrewer said:


> Next episode tomorrow (Thursday) night - check your local guide for more details;
> 
> 
> I only found out about this show earlier this week, so I'll have a look at it tomorrow night.



They went bust, well that Pub did. Morrisey has a few other pubs in hios protfolio which are still trading.
The beer was rubbish in bottles, but was suprisingly good on cask.


----------

